# UK Brass players?



## Mujician

Hi, I realise this is a long shot - I'm looking for some 'like minded'(!) brass players. Ideally two trumpets and a trombone, or three tenor trombones to form a quartet. I'm in between Nottingham and Derby, so east midlands based players would be ideal! I'd like to do some serious playing a gigs etc, but also have some fun and do some Rambling Brass style gigs. If you think you might know anyone interested - please send them this way. Thanks, Ben


----------

